# Honey Cyser- first batch



## boozinsusan (Dec 21, 2009)

I divided the batch - 3 gallons will be plain apple cyser (in its own carboy).


To each gallon jug (total of 2) I added a small piece (about 1/2 inch chunk)of ginger that I smashed, 8 cloves , and half a cinnamon stick. 


Does this sound good? Any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## admiral (Dec 21, 2009)

Those cloves are strong. I used one in a JAOM and it really stood out. How long do you plan on letting the cyser sit on the spices? Do you really, really like cloves?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 21, 2009)

I've learned with cloves it will depend on how fresh they are at the time. Check out my banana clove thread, I had to use a lot of clove to get any flavor! But when ever you add any spice go less and check often, you can always add more.
VC


----------



## CajunJay (Dec 21, 2009)

I added 6-7 clovesin each gallon of JAOM I made and I liked it a lot. The cloves were only about a year old. All the other add-ins look fine to me although I would have gone with more cinnamon. Probably more like 3 sticks.


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 22, 2009)

My JAOM will be a yr old this month. Anyone know if it will be good enough to drink now??


----------



## vcasey (Dec 22, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> My JAOM will be a yr old this month. Anyone know if it will be good enough to drink now??



I understand it is an early drinker, most sweet meads or mead types are early drinkers. How much did you make? Its not often, but every once in a while I'll open one of my year old wines and see how it is developing.
VC


----------



## boozinsusan (Dec 22, 2009)

I used 6 cloves in a gallon of mint wine, and could not hardly taste it.... and these are from the same package of cloves. I will try it and take some out if need be. 


I thought the cinnamon was a little light, so maybe I will add more.


Ginger sound OK for amount?


Think I should add nutmeg?


I am going for a wine that would be warmed, and a little spicy....


It is in an area that I can leave it or check it (it is in a cupboard in my kitchen that is difficult to get to)


----------



## vcasey (Dec 22, 2009)

I would add more cinnamon, but I like cinnamon and cloves and nutmeg, and I can only take ginger in small amounts. Keep in mind when it comes to spicing your wine, it is your wine, but it is easier to add more so go easy and just keep adjusting to a level you like. And be ready to remove the spices.
The nice thing about mulling a wine is you'll be able to add spices as its warming.We went to a wine tasting this past weekend and took out oldest son with us. He was determined he did not like wine but after tasting a few he has changed his mind and has decided the mulled wines are fantastic. The winery used one of their spice bags with their cranberry wine. Just walking into the winery you could smell it, and I have just talked myself into enjoying some after dinner tonight.
vc


----------



## CajunJay (Dec 22, 2009)

I didn't comment on the ginger cause I have never used it before. The pumpkin wine I just started, well I added 2.5 ounces chopped up and have no idea how that will effect taste. It looked like a fairly large piece but then I read on a beer forum where someone said you have to put more than you think to end up with the taste you want in the end. I guess I'll see. Oh the 2.5 ounces was added into 2 gallons.


----------



## paubin (Dec 27, 2009)

Ginger is just like most fruits and spices...from 1 to another the may taste stronger of weaker. Just like old recipes that say juice of 1 lemon...different lemons give different amounts of juice with different acidity. Ginger is the same way...different flavor levels and some can be very spicy. start small and add to taste. Same with cloves...this time 8 cloves, next time 1 will do. Hope this was helpful !


Pete


----------



## boozinsusan (Dec 28, 2009)

I do like cinnamon a lot, so I added a stick to each gallon.









I was not planning on tasting for a little while - is that OK? It is still pretty cloudy.....


I have 3 gallons of unspiced, and i also thought I could mix that together if I have too much flavor in the spiced gallons......


----------



## vcasey (Dec 28, 2009)

Susan, I rarely taste my wines or meads unless I am checking the spice or oak levels. Mead just tastes raw to me for a long time so I just let it do its magic while aging. Just remember spices are like oak so be careful, but since you have extra you should be fine. BTW, meads &amp; cysers love oak!
As far as they cloudiness goes it will clear just have to be patient. Did you use Pectic Enzyme?
VC


----------



## boozinsusan (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, I used pectic enzyme. I just have to be patient.......


It looks good though!


How much/what type oak should I add? To the spiced or unspiced, or both? When should I add it? (First time with oaking, can you guess?)


----------



## vcasey (Dec 29, 2009)

I use a med. toast oak in whatever variety (American, French, Hungarian) that I have on hand. For the 3 gallon I throw in 1 spiral or 1 1/2 oz of cubes or chips, for 1 1 gallon jugs I'll toss in 1/2 oz. You can throw in the oak any time and remove when its just a bit past where you want. If you are not sure start checking at 4 or 5 weeks. Most seem to be finished between 6-8 weeks.
You can use the oak in all of these or some of these. Never using it before, you may want to consider oaking some and leaving the others alone so you can taste the difference.
VC


----------



## boozinsusan (Dec 29, 2009)

Would the spiced cyser hide the oak flavor, or enhance it? Should I add it to the unspiced to be sure I know what I am tasting?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 29, 2009)

I add oak to almost all of my meads and have never noticed the spices hiding any the oak or the other way around when I have used them. Its just something extra that to me enhances the wine. The only way for you to know what you like is to experiment.
VC


----------



## boozinsusan (Dec 29, 2009)

All of winemaking is still just an experiment to me right now



(still figuring things out) so please help me, oh wise ones......


Only started this summer.......but quickly became addicted.....


----------



## boozinsusan (Feb 12, 2010)

I jsut got some oak, American light toast, and will add it this weekend.


I tasted the spiced cyser already - man is it ever GOOD! The ginger comes out first, then the other spices.


----------



## boozinsusan (Jun 4, 2010)

The spiced half is already in bottles, but the plain half is still clearing. 





The ginger flavor is VERY strong, but since the wine itself is not drinkable yet, I just put it to rest for a while.


----------

